# "Easy Recovery": Wie anwenden?



## Lordshooter (30. August 2007)

I have a laptop with one HDD and Windows XP Professional installed.
Ich habe einen laptop mit einer Festplatte mit dem Betriebssystem Windows XP drauf.

 During testing of SimplyMEPIS from the bootable CD, I mistakenly started the 
 installation procedure, but aborted it very shortly after.
Während dem Testen einer Linux-Distribution, von einer bootbaren CD, hatte ich aus Versehen den Installationsprozess in Gang gesetzt, vier Prozent installiert, dabei enstanden offenbar auch Partititionen, und dann die Installation abgebrochen.

 Then I wasn't able anymore to boot from Windows startup. 
Anschliessend, war es mir nicht mehr möglich, über Windows von der Festplatte zu booten, respective, nicht mehr möglich den gewohnten Startup zu machen.

 I can only use the laptop by using my Mepis CD.
Ich kann den Laptop nur mit Hilfe der CD mit dem Test-Betriebssystem drauf benutzen.

 I would like to recover my files on the Windows hard disk drive.
Ich möchte gerne meine Word Dateien ("Eigene Dateien") von der Festplatte retten und wiederherstellen.

 So I ordered "Easy Recovery Professional 6.0" through a seller on eBay.uk.
Vor einigen Tagen, habe ich bei eBay die Software "Easy Recovery Professional 6.0", für ein paar wenige Euro gekauft. In wenigen Tagen, sollte sie ankommen.

 My Question: 
 I won't be able to download anything, I guess. Or it would not be advisable I think.
Meine Frage:
Ich werde wohl nicht downloaden können? Es ist glaub auch nicht ratsam. 

 Would I only have to insert the recovery CD, and follow instructions from the CD?
Werde ich blos die CD einlegen, und die Anleitungen befolgen müssen?

 Does someone know, where to get a manual for that software from? 
Weiss Jemand, wo ich eine Bedienungsanleitung im Internet finden kann?

 Does anybody have experience wit "Easy Recovery", and with recovering files?
Hat Jemand Erfahrung mit "Easy Recovery", und mit der Wiederherstellung, beziehungsweise, mit der Rettung von Word Dateien, etc.?

 I don't understand, how file recovery works by having extra recovery software, respectively by having that software on a CD. 
Ich weiss noch nicht, wie man mit der Software arbeiten sollte. Ich weiss noch nicht, wie man damit Daten retten kann.

 Thank you, for your attention.
Vielen Dank, für Eure Aufmerksamkeit.

Alexander


----------



## Flo<H> (30. August 2007)

Hallo!
Solange die Dateien nicht überschrieben / gelöscht wurden könntest du auch per Linux Live-CD booten, die Festplatte mounten und die Dateien vom Rechner auf CD oder USB ziehen.

mfg flo


----------



## Lordshooter (30. August 2007)

Danke, flo.

Das habe ich offenbar bereits gemacht, mit SimplyMEPIS/Linux, und die Ordner waren leer. Man könnte es so vielleicht noch mit Knoppix versuchen.

Aber ich möchte das zuerst mit Easy Recovery versuchen, da Jemand mit dem gleichen Problem damit Erfolg hatte. Allerdings hat er Easy Recovery Personal benutzt. 

Viele Gruess

Alexander


----------

